# WTB - Front Hub - Iver Johnson, New Departure Model M or Model SM 36H



## Kombicol (Jan 29, 2015)

Per the subject line, after a 36 hole front hub.
Prefer an Iver but will settle for period ND model M or Modle SM.

Please let me know what you have and what you want for it.

Thanks
Colin


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 31, 2015)

Im gonna check in the morning for you. I am almost positive I have a model SM and M.


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 1, 2015)

Not really sure what style you're looking for as no example is posted.

I have this one that might be close. I might let go of it as I don't think I need it..  
New nickel in 36 hole - cleaned up inside needs grease.


----------



## Kombicol (Feb 1, 2015)

PM Sent ^, ^^
Thanks


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Feb 2, 2015)

Shiny! [emoji41]


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 2, 2015)

Kombicol said:


> PM Sent ^, ^^
> Thanks




Never received any PM - just so you know.

corbettclassics


----------



## Kombicol (Feb 2, 2015)

corbettclassics said:


> Never received any PM - just so you know.
> 
> corbettclassics




Tried again. Hope you recieved this time.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 2, 2015)

For some reason PMs are not working


----------



## Kombicol (Feb 2, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> For some reason PMs are not working




Strange,
Joe, sent you an email.
Thanks 
Col


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 2, 2015)

*New Departure S.M.*

Here are a couple of SM
Original finish on all of them. The model M is a little pitted. Not sure what condition you want. Oh and I would love to see what you are building.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 2, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Here are a couple of SM
> Original finish on all of them. The model M is a little pitted. Not sure what condition you want. Oh and I would love to see what you are building.




Email sent Joe.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 2, 2015)

PM sent to both inquiring.


----------



## Kombicol (Feb 2, 2015)

Payment & PM sent 
Thanks Joe


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 2, 2015)

Im happy you are happy! You will get the best complete one I have. Thank you!


----------

